# Pigeon can't lift it's head, feed itself.



## Susypigeon7 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been looking after a wood pigeon since Monday. It had a problem with it's neck and couldn't hold it's head up much. (I read on here last night that it could have been a concussion) It's head would just rest on the ground either resting on it's beak or head. Anyway, I took it in from the Garden as I couldn't let it stay in the ground in the dark and cold with the chance that a cat or fox got it. So I put it in the garage in a shoebox covered with toilet paper.

Anyway, it couldn't pick up food in it's beak. So I was giving it water in a syringe and small nuts by opening it's beak and fitting one in from the side which it would eat. However, I noticed (too late and because of pigeon ignorance) that some were not going down and were getting lodged at the back of it's mouth/throat.

Now I only discovered this website last night, and read maybe 100+ posts trying to find someone with the same problem. And they said not to give it nuts if it cant lift it's head as they wont be able to swallow properly and might choke on them. Give it banana paste with water instead, with honey, sugar etc.

Well I'm sorry to say, I woke up this morning and it was dead. It's eyes were closed so I'm sure it died in it's sleep and didn't suffer. It had 3 small nuts in it's mouth that weren't there last night, so maybe they were stuck at the very back were I couldn't see them or it had brought them back up from it's tummy. I'm not sure. I tried my best for it. I'm a little upset 

So I buried it this morning. If I had the knowledge I have now, it might have lived. But honestly I don't really know. It got used to me since monday, and would let me stroke it and would close it's eyes gently while I pet it. It tried hard to pick up food but couldn't transfer the food from the front of the beak to the middle in order to swallow because it couldn't lift it's neck up far enough.

Anyway, I'm kind of sad this morning. I just wish I had discovered this site sooner. Sorry for the longish post.


----------



## Rockin_cj (Aug 30, 2011)

Well the point is that you tried. Its always unfortunate when you find this kind of information too late but you were looking for it, unfortunately you just were not able to find it in time.

I don't think many people here will think bad on you for trying something you thought was a good idea, and if they do then, the hell with them. Like I said, its not like you didn't try, you tried very hard to help the bird and you should be proud of that. The worst thing you can do in case of injury, is do nothing.

Why do I say this? I say it because I work as a Firefighter/EMT in my RL, and its a career where you have to learn to let go when someone dies. You have to realize you did your best with the knowledge and the tools you had at hand, and that you need to walk away with your head held high knowing you did everything you can; its either that, or you will have a very, very short career.

That same principle applies to any living creature, including the bird you tried to help. I, and others here I am sure, are proud of you for trying, and that is a very respectable thing on its own versus leaving the bird to get preyed upon in its weakness.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry.

Please do flag our website in case there might be a next time.

Thank you for trying.


----------



## Susypigeon7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you Rockin cj, that post meant a lot to me. I was still upset over the pigeon dying as it tried so hard to live and I felt I bonded with it during those 4 days. But you are right, we have to walk away knowing we did our best.

Skyeking, don't worry the website is in my favorites now!

Thank you so much for your replies, I feel a lot better


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We have quite a few experts in wood pigeon rehab from UK here, there is also a list of resources where the bird can be taken to for help.


----------



## Rockin_cj (Aug 30, 2011)

Susypigeon7 said:


> Thank you Rockin cj, that post meant a lot to me. I was still upset over the pigeon dying as it tried so hard to live and I felt I bonded with it during those 4 days. But you are right, we have to walk away knowing we did our best.
> 
> Skyeking, don't worry the website is in my favorites now!
> 
> Thank you so much for your replies, I feel a lot better



I'm glad you are feeling better and that we were able to help . I'm sorry I didn't reply to your post sooner, I have been busy with work the last few days.

Best wishes and stay safe!


----------



## Bird Crazy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hon, you did what you could the best you knew how and as the others have said, no one here will fault you for loosing this bird. The point is, that you did try to help. There is no shame or remorse in trying to help - the shame would be on someone who would pass up the bird and not even try to help it. You made it's final days comfortable but even more importantly, comforting by stroking it, talking to it and petting it while providing kindness. Sometimes while rescuing live animals, we loose some and we save some. Knowing that we can save some at least some of the time, makes the losses we endure that much more bearable. 

About a year ago, I had a pigeon that had flown into the side of my neighbors house and received severe head and neck trauma injuries. Just looking at the bird when they brought it to me, I knew the injuries were severe but I tried for more than a week to keep that poor bird alive by handfeeding it and making a sling to keep it standing upright. When I took it to the vet, they x-rayed the bird and it was discovered that it had a closed head injury as well as a broken neck. The vet said that recovery was not in the cards for this poor bird so we euthanized. I was beside myself that I couldn't have helped it recover and very sad for weeks afterward. So I know completely what you are going through. Maybe next time, there will be a save for you in saving another bird. I know there will be one for me in the future in spite of the loss. So, please keep trying if you come across another bird in need and in the meantime, (((((HUGS))))) for your loss dear, you did the best you could under the circumstances.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

As everyone has said, you did your best under the circustances & (sadly) that is more than a lot would do.
At least now you know where to come when you find another.
I say WHEN & not IF as many here will tell you, once youve helped one, others tend find you and also you yourself will become more aware when out and about.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Susypigeon7,

I've just read your story and heartily agree with all the others. My first experience was with an injured Woodie that brought me to this site in 2007.
It has quite an effect on you when you're trying to search for help and the bird is obviously in a bad way.
Your Woodie must have had a serious problem at the point you found it and it may have been an impossible task to help at all. The main thing is you did look for answers and the experience will not be in vain if it helps you in knowing what to do should you come across another poorly bird.

Thanks so much for caring,

Janet


----------



## Rockin_cj (Aug 30, 2011)

See? The fact that you tried makes you a great person, and people here think so as well.

Hope to see you around in the future!


----------

